# If Lebron is a PG...



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Wat PG in the L will be able to match up and guard him? I mean Lebron is 6'8" 245. It's gonna be tough for him to play quicker PGs, but it'll be tougher for them to match up against Lebron. The only 2 PGs that come to my mind are Payton & JKidd..


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

It's going to be a mismatch both ways if he's at the 1 position... especially since he is not a great defender himself. Tony Parker, for one, is going to torch him. Nash, Marbury, Van Exel too.

Does LeBron know how to post up very well? He ought to get a post game as quickly as possible.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

I don't think his post game is anything to rave over. I'm thinking he'll maybe run the point on offense, and defend the 3 spot. I really don't know, though.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>WhoDaBest23</b>!
> Wat PG in the L will be able to match up and guard him? I mean Lebron is 6'8" 245. It's gonna be tough for him to play quicker PGs, but it'll be tougher for them to match up against Lebron. The only 2 PGs that come to my mind are Payton & JKidd..


A team wouldn't be stupid enough to have their point guard D-up Lebron. He will most likely be guarded by a small forward. He won't even play that position. Ricky Davis is a better passer, penetrater, and scorer (IMO) than Lebron I think he deserves the right to have the offense run through him.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: If Lebron is a PG...*



> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> 
> A team wouldn't be stupid enough to have their point guard D-up Lebron. He will most likely be guarded by a small forward. He won't even play that position. Ricky Davis is a better passer, penetrater, and scorer (IMO) than Lebron I think he deserves the right to have the offense run through him.



LOL...LeBron is better than Ricky Davis...NOW! I think everyone is going to be shocked out how good he is in the NBA right out of HS. If people would just think. Amare was able to come into the Western conference where all the best PFs in the world are and put up some pretty good numbers, why do people think LeBron (who is the same size, quicker, more skilled, and more athletic) will not be able to put up All Star numbers.

Lebron's rookie numbers will be like 22pts, 6 assists, 7 boards with good shooting %'s. Doubters will be silenced.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: If Lebron is a PG...*



> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you are joking Amare is a totally different player put in a totally different situation than Lebron. Amare numbers came off mostly dunk being able to post and add lower+upper body strength, where Lebron has absolutely few low post moves. And to set the record straight he is no where new Ricky D's league. Ricky has a much higher basketball IQ than Lebron, is quicker, more skilled, and just about the same athletic ability. Your last statement is just ridiculous.


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

no small point guards are gonna guard lebron...thats just silly. The shooting guards and some of the quick small forwards will be the ones guarding him. Then the opposing point guard would guard wagner....and it all works out good.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> I don't think his post game is anything to rave over. I'm thinking he'll maybe run the point on offense, and defend the 3 spot. I really don't know, though.


Its almost done that he will, it wouldent be sane at all to let him have to defend those quick PGs.


----------



## RunTMC (May 11, 2003)

"Ricky Davis is a better passer, penetrater, and scorer"

:no: 

"Ricky has a much higher basketball IQ than Lebron"

:laugh:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: If Lebron is a PG...*



> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If this happens. It won't, but if it does I will come here and admit that this kid is going to rule the league for the next 20 years and if he puts up 22, 6 and 7, then the Cavs will make the playoffs next year. Because with him running the PG they will be a mismatch for almost every team if he is putting up those numbers. We will see though, but I think that you might be setting him up for a serious disaster.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RunTMC</b>!
> "Ricky Davis is a better passer, penetrater, and scorer"
> 
> :no:
> ...


tell me whats funny


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>WhoDaBest23</b>!
> Wat PG in the L will be able to match up and guard him? I mean Lebron is 6'8" 245. It's gonna be tough for him to play quicker PGs, but it'll be tougher for them to match up against Lebron. The only 2 PGs that come to my mind are Payton & JKidd..


Its not like he is the only tall guy who plays pg. Last season Darius Miles and Scottie Pippen just to name a few both played the point. You act like nobody has done this since Magic Johnson.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Darius Miles? LMAO:laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> Darius Miles? LMAO:laugh:  :laugh:


Bunk, haha. That's not cool man. HAHA :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> Darius Miles? LMAO:laugh:  :laugh:


Its stupid, but its true.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

> Ricky has a much higher basketball IQ than Lebron, is quicker, more skilled, and just about the same athletic ability. Your last statement is just ridiculous.


 None of that was true you must be forgetting why LeBron is the most talked about baller in a very long time. As far as better passing you have to be kidding me, Ricky was #5 in the league in turnovers. Ricky is a young and skilled player but come on man.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: If Lebron is a PG...*



> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let everyone on BBB.Net be my witness. If LeBron averages those number, I R-Star swear to god (aka Admins) that I will pay for TEN YEARS OF SUPPORTING MEMBERSHIP FOR YOU. Good luck man.


----------



## MG (Jul 16, 2002)

If this turns out to be the Cavs' starters:

C: Ilgauskas
PF: Boozer
SF: Miles
SG: Ricky Davis
PG: LeBron

That will be the tallest starting lineup in the EC. No one under 6'-7". Who will guard the small, quick PG's?

I think Dajuan eventually might have to start in the backcourt next to James. Miles seems like a better choice to come off the bench.

I love RickyD ...he went through a stretch at the end of last season where he was averaging 8 assists a game. But we gotta be real and state the obvious that James is the better passer but I'd give the edge to Ricky as the better finisher at this point.


----------



## p (Jul 17, 2002)

Lebron hasnt played ONE GAME against NBA players...

Ricky Davis has had a few 40 point outings... it'll be maybe 2 or 3 years before LBJ gets one 40 point game...

i agree that Wagner should start and have Miles off the bench...

peace


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

wutcu all seem 2 be not understandin is that lebron is 245 and 6'8 he already has an nba built body..so he wont need those 2 years that kobe and tmac needed to mature...


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>p</b>!
> Lebron hasnt played ONE GAME against NBA players...
> 
> Ricky Davis has had a few 40 point outings... it'll be maybe 2 or 3 years before LBJ gets one 40 point game...
> ...


Who knows maybe bron can do it we will see very soon what hes capable of at the next level.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MG</b>!
> I love RickyD ...he went through a stretch at the end of last season where he was averaging 8 assists a game. But we gotta be real and state the obvious that James is the better passer but I'd give the edge to Ricky as the better finisher at this point.


How is Lebron the better passer? Whe've seen him pass in all-star games for oops or on the fast-break where a teammate can just dunk or lay it in. Ricky Davis passed very good in the half court set. If Lebron is a good passer why did he average under 5 assist a game?

A NBA body means nothing if you can get the ball in the basket the you have a NBA body. Who comes up with the NBA body **** anyway. He has an NFL body but he is slower than alot of players at the 1-2-3 postition because they spend their years in the NBA working on the speed that they had a lot of coming in the L. The Cavs better play a zone defense or his a$s is gonna get torched by the Jamal Mashburn's and the Ricky Davis' or even maybe Richard Jefferson's in the East.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> How is Lebron the better passer? Whe've seen him pass in all-star games for oops or on the fast-break where a teammate can just dunk or lay it in. Ricky Davis passed very good in the half court set. If Lebron is a good passer why did he average under 5 assist a game?
> 
> A NBA body means nothing if you can get the ball in the basket the you have a NBA body. Who comes up with the NBA body **** anyway. He has an NFL body but he is slower than alot of players at the 1-2-3 postition because they spend their years in the NBA working on the speed that they had a lot of coming in the L. The Cavs better play a zone defense or his a$s is gonna get torched by the Jamal Mashburn's and the Ricky Davis' or even maybe Richard Jefferson's in the East.


You obviously havent been doing your homework, ricky was #5 in turnovers last year he is not a better passer then lebron. Also lebron is not over weight or out of shape he is muscle bound and if you havent notices his quickness is one of his best assets.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TyGuy</b>!
> As far as better passing you have to be kidding me, Ricky was #5 in the league in turnovers. Ricky is a young and skilled player but come on man.


Having a lot of turnovers doesn't mean he's a bad passer, it means that he's the primary ball handler on the team.

Jason Kidd led the league in turnovers per game. Is he a bad passer too?


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BBallFan</b>!
> 
> 
> Having a lot of turnovers doesn't mean he's a bad passer, it means that he's the primary ball handler on the team.
> ...


The cavs were league leaders in turnovers ecasue they didnt have a point so now you would rather have ricky run the show when its obvious he is not better suited for that?


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TyGuy</b>!
> The cavs were league leaders in turnovers ecasue they didnt have a point so now you would rather have ricky run the show when its obvious he is not better suited for that?


Did I ever say that? I just said you can't ever use turnovers as evidence somebody is a bad passer.

But I think it's very unlikely a fresh out of highschool 18 year old can handle starting at the point in the NBA. Obviously he's strong and athletic enough to play, but I can't imagine him being successful at the point next year (in the future, who knows).

If I was in charge of the Cavs, I would push trading somebody (Ricky Davis, Miles, even Big Z) in a trade that would get the Cavs back a big PG, so Lebron or Wagner wouldn't have to worry about handling PG responsibilities yet, and just have to worry about being on the floor and producing.

Ideally there should be someone like Alvin Williams or Eric Snow there, playing point for 30-35 minutes per game... with Lebron (or Wagner) handling point resonsibilities for the remaining time.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: If Lebron is a PG...*



> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doh!
Lebron has the same size Amare has?

Ok whatever you think.

Amare is just 6'10 and an absolute beast when it comes to strength.
Amare also has about an 38'' vertical at 6'10 while Lebron has like 39".


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

His quickness is not his best asset I've seen in games where cats just drive right past this dude. Turnovers don't mean a damn thang dawg, if Lebron can't get assists in high school game (under 5) what the hell make u thank he can look at an NBA halfcourt defense and find the open mein? Ricky is one of the most underated passers in the NBA, 12 assist in that game against Utah, could've been twenty but their big men kept dropping passes. 

My mein Rickay is #5 in turnovers because he passes so good. If he looks at an open man and tries to get them the ball (Diop, Mihm, Ilgauskas) and they drop the ball the turnover is his.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

Ricky Davis is not a pg, when juanny was pg last year over him I dont get how he could go over both him and Bron,especially after Juanny practices running a team. We will se if Bron is an NBA pg soon enough in the summer league.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

I dont agree his athletic ability is what people rave about. Quickness jumping ability body control ect.. Jason kidd was a porr example becaushe yes hes a true point guard the best in the league as a matter of fact but they run the ball like its nobodys buisness and when you get in transition to much your bound to tun the ball over. Im not saying Ricky is a bad passer but i think you guys are forgetting why people are so high on James.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

1st off LeBron has played against NBA level competition. Hell he scrimmaged with the Cavs last year and was the best player on the floor. I am totally on the LeBron bandwagon. I think he will perhaps have a better rookie season than Tim Duncan He is in the perfect situation.

He has the best center in the conference, he has a legit 20 ppg scorer in the backcourt with him, a rugged rebounder a PF, and on of the best finishers in the league at SF. Darius Miles will also have a breakout season. They have enough offense that Diop and Mihm should be able to concentrate on nothing but rebounding and defense. If they can get a PF or another 3pt threat at 30 this team might make the playoffs next season.

LeBron at #1 
Troy Bell at #30
resign Jumaine Jones
get Keon Clark to opt out and sign him to the MLE

PG James, Troy Bell
SG Davis, Wagner
SF Miles, Jumaine Jones
PF Clark, Carlos Boozer
C Illgauskas, Diop, Mihm

This is a playoff team in the East fellas....


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Im really high on Troy Bell as well and I definitely like that lineup.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> 1st off LeBron has played against NBA level competition. Hell he scrimmaged with the Cavs last year and was the best player on the floor. I am totally on the LeBron bandwagon. I think he will perhaps have a better rookie season than Tim Duncan He is in the perfect situation.
> 
> He has the best center in the conference, he has a legit 20 ppg scorer in the backcourt with him, a rugged rebounder a PF, and on of the best finishers in the league at SF. Darius Miles will also have a breakout season. They have enough offense that Diop and Mihm should be able to concentrate on nothing but rebounding and defense. If they can get a PF or another 3pt threat at 30 this team might make the playoffs next season.
> ...


If they get Troy Bell they should not sign Keon Clark. There will not be enough balls to go around. They would be better off drafting Brandon Hunter from Ohio and let him and Boozer battle it out (they are both really good players), they should get Steve Blake because he will pass the ball to all of their guys as their back-up PG. Troy Bell will be a scoring PG in the NBA.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> 1st off LeBron has played against NBA level competition. Hell he scrimmaged with the Cavs last year and was the best player on the floor. I am totally on the LeBron bandwagon. I think he will perhaps have a better rookie season than Tim Duncan He is in the perfect situation.
> 
> He has the best center in the conference, he has a legit 20 ppg scorer in the backcourt with him, a rugged rebounder a PF, and on of the best finishers in the league at SF. Darius Miles will also have a breakout season. They have enough offense that Diop and Mihm should be able to concentrate on nothing but rebounding and defense. If they can get a PF or another 3pt threat at 30 this team might make the playoffs next season.
> ...


Sure is, ecspecialy with Keon. But I would probably trade Miles, put wagner at SG and Davis at SF.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

You gotta be joking that u think u can get troy at 31 with the way he's impressed every1. He's an incredible athlete, extremely explosive scorer, and I wouldn't be shocked if he slipped in2 the lotto with so many teams needing a pg.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> 1st off LeBron has played against NBA level competition. Hell he scrimmaged with the Cavs last year and was the best player on the floor. I am totally on the LeBron bandwagon. I think he will perhaps have a better rookie season than Tim Duncan He is in the perfect situation


 Who says he was the best on the floor and scrimmaging against the Cavs dont mean a danm thang. I know for a fact he wasn't the best player on the floor. JOhn Lucas may have said this because was on the Lebron bandwagon too. Im giving you a 1 rating because you said better than Tim Duncan's rookie year:upset: 



> He has the best center in the conference, he has a legit 20 ppg scorer in the backcourt with him, a rugged rebounder a PF, and on of the best finishers in the league at SF. Darius Miles will also have a breakout season. They have enough offense that Diop and Mihm should be able to concentrate on nothing but rebounding and defense. If they can get a PF or another 3pt threat at 30 this team might make the playoffs next season.
> 
> LeBron at #1
> Troy Bell at #30
> ...


 So everyone in the starting five will be over 6'7. Lebron aint running no danm point mein. Miles aint starting if Lebron is, and Lebron aint starting if MIles is. You are very closed-minded, because you will realize that Lebron aint good as the hype has it. He can't defend that well. They won't pick up Troy bell when they all ready have a combo guard in Wagner. Whats the need for Bell. If thats the starting line-up the will get torched on defense.


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

I don't see Lebron having a better rookie season than Tim Duncan did. 

Lebron could be rookie of the year -- but he does have a lot of young raw talent on his team so it is not going to be easy for him to average 20ppg in his rookie season.

With guys like Wagner and Davis, I doubt Lebron shoots the ball much more than they do right away. 

Cavs are an interesting team athletically and on paper with Wagner, Davis, Lebron, Miles -- but will it all work? Can they win games?

I am willing to be the Cavs are better than last season -- but the question is how much better? Probably not astronomically better -- but the Cavs are defentely moving in the right direction considering they couldn't be much worse.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> Who says he was the best on the floor and scrimmaging against the Cavs dont mean a danm thang.


It does when I am backing up my argument that he is better than Davis



> I know for a fact he wasn't the best player on the floor.


Were you at this scrimmage?



> Im giving you a 1 rating because you said better than Tim Duncan's rookie year:upset:


 :laugh: 




> So everyone in the starting five will be over 6'7. Lebron aint running no danm point mein. Miles aint starting if Lebron is, and Lebron aint starting if MIles is. You are very closed-minded, because you will realize that Lebron aint good as the hype has it. He can't defend that well.


So what PG on the Cavs roster can defend better than LeBron? Also about the hype: It is me, every scout that has seen him play, every college coach that has seen him play, every NBA player that has played with or against him, every NBA player that has seen him play, every NBA coach, every NBA GM vs. you and a bunch of hater jealous of an 18 year old...*I WIN!!!* :twave: 



> They won't pick up Troy bell when they all ready have a combo guard in Wagner. Whats the need for Bell. If thats the starting line-up the will get torched on defense.


You do understand that this team was considering putting Darius Miles at point rather than see DaJuan Wagner butcher the position. Wagner is a SG. He has no point skills and has never played point. He is a pure scorer. He will be the Cavs version of Vinny Johnson.

Thanks for reading :grinning:


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> You do understand that this team was considering putting Darius Miles at point rather than see DaJuan Wagner butcher the position. Wagner is a SG. He has no point skills and has never played point. He is a pure scorer. He will be the Cavs version of Vinny Johnson.


Wagner can't play the point, but what makes you so sure that Lebron is going to be able to play the point... next year?

4-year seniors often have trouble handling PG responsibilities their first year... what makes you think an 18 year old, that hasn't ever consistantly played (so leave out scrimmages. It's not as if they play controlled halfcourt offenses in pickup games like that) better competition than highschoolers, regardless of how talented he is, able to run an offense his rookie year?

Longterm, I agree with you: Lebron will be the primary ballhandler, and essentially serve as PG... with Wagner as the SG guarding the PGs. But I think giving Lebron the pressure of having to jump into the NBA as an 18-year old hometown savior AND running the offense is a very bad decision.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I predict there will be many alley oops thrown down by the Cavs next season. Yes, more than they do already.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> 
> 
> > Have you read what all players where there it wasn't the whole Cavs team.
> ...


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

I aint saying nothing else because <strike>you are very stupid. </strike>
<font color=blue>Once again - we do NOT allow posters to denigrate or attack other posters! Bunk 22, YOU should know better - by now! Enough already!


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

I think he'll have a good rookie season but not THAT good. And Darius Miles wont ever have a good season. Even Jason Kidd couldnt make him look good.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Memphis I like your posts so i will give you a 5 star rating lol. Bunk your blatant dislike to mr. james is very evident in all of your posts. Stating he can’t do this, he can’t do that, he’s too big for this and not quick enough to do that. I mean we are talking about the most sure thing prospect since tim duncan and he’s coming out of high school... I can see why you were a previously suspended member because your debate skills are very weak and when you can’t win an argument you show us your dislike with those mean faces and resort to attacking someone’s character. Lets face it calling someone stupid and saying you won’t respond anymore doesn’t get your opinion across very well now does it. Well done with my rant and Memphis keep up the good work. 
Although I disagree about wags playing 2 I just think hes no allen iverson and needs to learn to play the 1. He could still be a primarily scoring pg like bobby j off the bench for now but hopefully they will work with him and develop some 1 skills or at least get him to take the ball up the court not necessarily be the ring leader behind the offense.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

*POOF* 

*BEEZ*


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

*......*

what a useless post ^


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

*PM a mod or Com-Mod or Admin if you have a problem*


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> *PM a mod or Com-Mod or Admin if you have a problem*


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

*Bunk..*

Maybe if you stopped crying and throwing a fit everytime someone dissagreed with you we could have an intelligent conversation with you. I bet giving me that one star rating made your, day thank you very much.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

A dawg dont give me no advice and i dont give a care about you betting on something.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> A dawg dont give me no advice and i dont give a **** about you betting on something.


This is getting out of hand. One more time Bunk22 and thats it. Stop the cursing


----------

